# New speaker from Ascend Acoustics



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

http://forum.ascendacoustics.com/showthread.php?t=2593


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I haven't seen much chatter about these speakers on the Shack and since I'm killing time waiting for a 3:00 meeting, I thought I would mention that I've had my Sierras for about a month now and I really love them.

In all fairness, it's worth mentioning that I upgraded my mains from Paradigm Atoms to the Sierras, so I had better notice an improvement. That said, I had spent some time auditioning other speakers such as PSB T-45s, the new Paradigm Monitor 7s, Monitor Audio RS-6s (I think), Monitor Audio B-4s, Ascend's 340SEs and none of these speakers made me want to keep/buy them. And, I was more than willing to send back the Sierras if they didn't live up to my expectations. But, the darned things blew me away and so I'm stuck with them. 

The aspect I like the best about them is their imaging. My setup is less than optimal including the fact that the speakers are only separated by the width of 50" HDTV, but they still produce very nice imaging. Something I was not able to obtain in the other speakers I auditioned. (Again, in the interest of fairness, only the PSBs were auditioned in my home. So, it's possible the other speakers I listened to could have imaged well in my room.)

Others have commented on the punchy, tight bass. It's there, but after trying a few different modes, I've set the speakers as small and continue to run my SVS 25-31 PC+ with them - both for music (2.1) and movies (5.1). 

Anyway, I love these speakers and really like the natural bamboo finish.


Mitch


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I believe the info on the Ascend site mentions something about the wave guide so I'm pretty sure it is functional.

Glad to hear you like them Mitch. I've had 340 classics and just went to 340SE's a couple months ago. Now I'm debating a move to Sierra's..at least for my mains.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

I've heard the 340SEs as two channel setup. Absolutely amazing detail and staging for that price. If only they could make the speakers with real wood veneer like AV123 is doing.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

I have read nothing but good things about the Sierra's. I haven't had the opportunity to audition them yet. I have had opportunities to do so, just haven't had the time. :sad:


----------

